# Daughter's dream is coming true



## Wwarren (7 February 2017)

Hello house and hound forum,

This seems like the perfect place for me to get the information needed to help my daughter follow her dream. Ever since she was a baby she has had a huge fascination with horses. On TV, in the fields, toys, you name it she is a little horse crazy haha. I knew the day would come when she would want to care for a horse and learn how to ride. Then maybe to go on and learn how to perform Dressage, she has always been very interested when the Olympics are on.

Anyway, I'm here because I have never owned a horse before and I can only imagine the amount of work that goes into it. I felt it wasn't right to just jump in and learn as we went. I want to be completely clued up for when we take on this responsibility. 

So I live in a town called Stapleford and there are loads of horse fields around so getting the horse a stable shouldn't be a problem, but any advice on what I should be looking for when deciding on a home would be great.   

So here come the main questions
1.When choosing a horse to adopt into our family, for my daughter, what should we be looking for when we visit the horse? are there any breeds that are known for being a little more gentle?
2.On a weekly basis, how many days maintenance would you carry out on one horse/stable?
3.What kind of maintenance do horses need other than cleaning of the stables food and water?
4.Is it possible to get an instructor?
5. What can we do to make the horse as happy as possible?

My daughter is 15 years of age, 5ft tall and pretty skinny. This is literally a dream come true for her so I'm really looking forward to getting the ball rolling! Hoping to hear from some of you guys soon! Looking forward to some replies!!

Thanks


----------



## Maesto's Girl (7 February 2017)

Hello and welcome

Has your daughter had any lessons? I only ask as riding schools often do stable management courses which teach the basics in how to care for a horse. I'd strongly suggest doing a couple of these before buying your own as a it'll be a shock to the system otherwise! I'd also get her riding lessons at a school so she can learn how to ride on schoolmasters....much more sensible than privately owned horses.

That aside....here are the answers to your questions...

1.When choosing a horse to adopt into our family, for my daughter, what should we be looking for when we visit the horse? are there any breeds that are known for being a little more gentle?

Cob type breeds are typically more sedate, although Welsh D's can be a bit crazy...I share one who can be more nutty than my Arab. Speaking of which, finer warmblood breeds such as Arabs and Throughbreads are not advised for novice riders and as first horses as they take more looking after - riding and stable management. Native pony types are also known to have a steady temperament 

2.On a weekly basis, how many days maintenance would you carry out on one horse/stable?

Every day....at least twice per day in the winter and more so if they are living in. I am lucky in that my mares have 365 day a year turnout, however I am still there twice a day. Mucking out, grooming, exercising, skipping out, checking for injury, changing water, hay, feeding, rug changing, bringing in and turning out....

3.What kind of maintenance do horses need other than cleaning of the stables food and water?

As above. Fresh water, exercise, clean bed (this may mean skipping out later in the day). They need regular visits from the farrier (every 4-6 weeks), the dentist (1-2 times per year), vaccinations, worming, general checking over daily, twice yearly visits to check the fit of the saddle

4.Is it possible to get an instructor?

Yes it will be, but you would need to check at the yard as to whether you can bring in your own. Best place to check will be the BHS website for qualified instructors

5. What can we do to make the horse as happy as possible? 

Think of the 5 freedoms and it should mean you have a happy horse...
Freedom to drink clean water and eat a good diet
Freedom to move around with ease, in a comfortable environment - and have access to shelter and warmth
Freedom to be able to behave naturally and interact with other horses
Freedom from injury and illness
Freedom from stress


----------



## scats (7 February 2017)

Does your daughter currently take lessons?  Perhaps she could do some days/weekends helping out at the riding school to help with her knowledge (apologies if she already does this)

In answer to your questions-

1.  Please take a reputable instructor or someone who knows what they are doing and looking for when you go to view ponies.  Some breeds are known for being quieter, but there are exceptions to the rule so I would be less hung up on looking for a breed or type and spend more time on finding the right animal.  As far as ease of looking after, your native types are often less high maintenance in some ways, but can be more so with regards summer/possible laminitis. 

2.  Weekly maintenance?  There's no weekly in it unfortunately!  Assuming it's DIY- It's twice a day, every day, if they spend some of that time stabled (ie overnight). You will need to get ready for some very early starts, and adjusting life around fitting the pony in.  Your chosen yard may offer livery so this is worth checking out if, for instance, mornings may be a struggle with work/school.

3.  Maintenance daily- rugging up, turning out, mucking out, hay nets, water buckets, feeds, poo picking field if required, bringing in, grooming, exercising.
Other maintenance- feet every approx 6 weeks, dentist, vaccinations, saddle checks, physio...

4.  I strongly advise you get an instructor, but do check there are no restrictions on outside instructors coming to a yard if you plan to use someone else.

5. How can you make the horse as happy as possible?  Learn as much as you can about keeping horses and get a good network of supportive people around you who can advise you.


----------



## chestnut cob (7 February 2017)

Do you or your daughter have any experience at all with horses?
Please don't go out and buy a horse if you've never had any experience at all, it's not the same as buying a kitten.

As a first step I'd suggest your daughter starts riding lessons.  Find a local BHS approved riding school and go from there.  She is likely to be able to take stable management courses there too, and in time she may be able to lease a pony for a day or two a week from them.  That would be how I would go about it rather than considering purchasing your own.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 February 2017)

agree with chestnut cob,  not a good idea if you have never owned a horse before...do you realise how much it costs to keep a horse??  i can tell you it costs alot if you do it properly and have the horses welfare as a primary concern.  i learnt most of my horsekeeping skills many years ago by helping at a local riding school and only managed to buy my first horse when i was 21....also although your daughter may be keen at the moment, dont forget that as a teenager she will be interested in other things (like boys)and may lose interest very quickly once she finds out how much daily  hard work and dedication  is required....horses need looking after 365 days of the year!!!!!


----------



## Lintel (8 February 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			agree with chestnut cob,  not a good idea if you have never owned a horse before...do you realise how much it costs to keep a horse??  i can tell you it costs alot if you do it properly and have the horses welfare as a primary concern.  i learnt most of my horsekeeping skills many years ago by helping at a local riding school and only managed to buy my first horse when i was 21....also although your daughter may be keen at the moment, dont forget that as a teenager she will be interested in other things (like boys)and may lose interest very quickly once she finds out how much daily  hard work and dedication  is required....horses need looking after 365 days of the year!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## Wwarren (8 February 2017)

This is what I was thinking! So, lessons it is and then we will move onto adopting a horse when she is more capable. I think it would be good for me to get joined in so I also understand the true work that needs to be put into owning a horse. I am going to get in contact with a local school and see what options they have for my daughter. I understand this is a big commitment, that's why I never just jumped straight into the responsibilities and wanted to get it all planned out first.

I will go make a few phones calls then get back to you guys! Thanks


----------



## Theocat (8 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



			This is what I was thinking! So, lessons it is and then we will move onto adopting a horse when she is more capable. I think it would be good for me to get joined in so I also understand the true work that needs to be put into owning a horse. I am going to get in contact with a local school and see what options they have for my daughter. I understand this is a big commitment, that's why I never just jumped straight into the responsibilities and wanted to get it all planned out first.

I will go make a few phones calls then get back to you guys! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

One thing to add - there's often a temptation, after a few months of lessons, to start thinking it's cheaper to get your own. This is never true, even if your daughter is having three or four lessons a week!

Start with lessons, build up to several a week, get your daughter (and you!) on some horse care  / stable management courses.  If your daughter isn't desperate to spend weekends at the yard by that point, she's not going to be keen enough to go through the work required to look after the horse properly.

If money isn't an issue, you can do opt for full livery, where all the care is done for you - and you could also include having the horse schooled fir you a couple of times a week; that will help keep the horse working properly and give your daughter a much nicer experience while she improves.


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2017)

Was there a reason that your daughter reached fifteen before she asked to learn to ride a horse? I ask because if she has been interested in horses all her life and is 'horse mad' then it seems late age to actually learn to ride. And that would make me question how long her interest will last once she realises that learning to ride and care for a horse involves getting mucky, smelly, and falling off. 

You might find she quickly goes off the idea of owning her own, but your wallet will thank you for it


----------



## neddy man (8 February 2017)

Plus it will soon be " boy " time, will the horse just get ignored for the new fun that enters her life.


----------



## chestnut cob (8 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			Was there a reason that your daughter reached fifteen before she asked to learn to ride a horse? I ask because if she has been interested in horses all her life and is 'horse mad' then it seems late age to actually learn to ride. And that would make me question how long her interest will last once she realises that learning to ride and care for a horse involves getting mucky, smelly, and falling off. 

You might find she quickly goes off the idea of owning her own, but your wallet will thank you for it 

Click to expand...

I don't think this is necessarily true.  I was always horse mad but didn't start learning to ride until I was 18 simply because my parents couldn't afford to pay for it, so I started when I could afford to pay for it myself.  I'm now 36 and have never gone off it.  Not all parents are in a situation to be able to pay for their kids to have riding lessons, and mine wanted me to concentrate on studying rather than spending all of my spare time working to pay for lessons.


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



			Hello house and hound forum,

This seems like the perfect place for me to get the information needed to help my daughter follow her dream. Ever since she was a baby she has had a huge fascination with horses. On TV, in the fields, toys, you name it she is a little horse crazy haha. I knew the day would come when she would want to care for a horse and learn how to ride. Then maybe to go on and learn how to perform Dressage, she has always been very interested when the Olympics are on.

Anyway, I'm here because I have never owned a horse before and I can only imagine the amount of work that goes into it. I felt it wasn't right to just jump in and learn as we went. I want to be completely clued up for when we take on this responsibility. 

So I live in a town called Stapleford and there are loads of horse fields around so getting the horse a stable shouldn't be a problem, but any advice on what I should be looking for when deciding on a home would be great.   

So here come the main questions
1.When choosing a horse to adopt into our family, for my daughter, what should we be looking for when we visit the horse? are there any breeds that are known for being a little more gentle?
2.On a weekly basis, how many days maintenance would you carry out on one horse/stable?
3.What kind of maintenance do horses need other than cleaning of the stables food and water?
4.Is it possible to get an instructor?
5. What can we do to make the horse as happy as possible?

My daughter is 15 years of age, 5ft tall and pretty skinny. This is literally a dream come true for her so I'm really looking forward to getting the ball rolling! Hoping to hear from some of you guys soon! Looking forward to some replies!!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi Wwarren, welcome 

I would agree with all the others - it will be extremely daunting for you I would imagine, suddenly having to fit the routine of horses into your life. Whilst I can imagine it looks easy, it's a real way of life so nothing will be the same. However, I love the fact that you are willing to do this for your DD. It's lovely 

I agree with the others though - riding school, contact the BHS and ask their advice on how to get started, get her insured with them before you start. I would use the BHS as my first port of call for all basics that you and your daughter can do. It might take a few years yet, but you will then have all the knowledge and capability you need to get started with your own horse and you will love it I'm sure.... 

I started at 7/8, and didn't get my very own until I was in my late twenties even though I had a horsey family. In between, I've cried, bled, sweated, been operated on and laughed a LOT! I'm still doing that now although mainly I cry at the bills . 

Your daughter will be one lucky girl to have her own at 15, but if this is her first time to even ride, I would give yourself and your DD a good few years before you buy your own.

All the best! How exciting! Keep us up to date.


----------



## Carkst (8 February 2017)

y daughters journey with horses started with a Groupon voucher for 2 lessons. Like your daughter mine was animal mad and loved horses. She started volunteering at a local riding centre and learnt so much.and as a bonus she got a discounted lesson. After about 18 months we found a loan pony. He was perfect as again taught her so much but also allowed myself and my husband to learn more ourselves as we are non horsey parents.  After more than two years of loaning she wanted her own. She carried on volunteering but then got part time work at the same stables so she could contribute towards horse expenses.  During this time she proved how dedicated she was. So many of her friends have lost interest.   After alot of research we bought her first horse.  She has owned him nearly a year and she has turned him into a healthy happy horse. We have relied on her teaching us and now I am good at mucking out and filling Haynets.   What I would say is it is very hard work and expensive.  Luckily we are on a workers livery so only need to go once a day but can be there a few hours. With lessons, insurance, feed, physio etc etc it is an expensive hobby but the satisfaction watching my daughter ride and build a relationship with her horse makes it worthwhile. And although I am non horsey I have to say I love spending time with him too.


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2017)

chestnut cob said:



			I don't think this is necessarily true.  I was always horse mad but didn't start learning to ride until I was 18 simply because my parents couldn't afford to pay for it, so I started when I could afford to pay for it myself.  I'm now 36 and have never gone off it.  Not all parents are in a situation to be able to pay for their kids to have riding lessons, and mine wanted me to concentrate on studying rather than spending all of my spare time working to pay for lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's why I posed it as a question? In my case it was also money. It may be so in this case. That's why I asked.

To go from not being able to afford a riding lesson once a week to planning to buy a horse is a little unusual, to say the least


----------



## chestnut cob (8 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			To go from not being able to afford a riding lesson once a week to planning to buy a horse is a little unusual, to say the least 

Click to expand...

Yep, I absolutely agree with you there!  Maybe they won the lottery (I wish I could!!)...


----------



## smja (8 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



			This is what I was thinking! So, lessons it is and then we will move onto adopting a horse when she is more capable.
		
Click to expand...

This is a good plan, and you sound like you're going about this sensibly. I don't know if it's just a slip of the tongue (keyboard?) but most people don't adopt horses, they are purchased.
It is possible to get good horses from rescue centres/charities (for example, milliepops has one), but often these require an experienced owner to continue their training. For a first horse, I would advise that you buy a well-trained horse instead of adopting.
I mention this now, because a suitable first horse that's easy to ride and easy to look after is not often cheap.


----------



## chestnut cob (8 February 2017)

smja said:



			For a first horse, I would advise that you buy a well-trained horse instead of adopting.
I mention this now, because a suitable first horse that's easy to ride and easy to look after is not often cheap.
		
Click to expand...

This.  OP you also need to think about what will happen to the horse if your daughter goes away to college or university.  Will you sell it or will you be expected to look after it?
Having a horse really isn't as simple as a cat or a dog, it's a way of life.

Has your daughter ever ridden at all or had any experience around horses?


----------



## teapot (8 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



			This is what I was thinking! So, lessons it is and then we will move onto adopting a horse when she is more capable. I think it would be good for me to get joined in so I also understand the true work that needs to be put into owning a horse. I am going to get in contact with a local school and see what options they have for my daughter. I understand this is a big commitment, that's why I never just jumped straight into the responsibilities and wanted to get it all planned out first.

I will go make a few phones calls then get back to you guys! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

If it's a good riding school they may well offer the chance to loan a pony once your daughter has learnt to ride etc, ie learning all the stable management side in a safe fun environment. Worth considering at a time where your daughter's coming up to GCSEs etc. 

Also you keep mentioning 'adopting a horse', you don't adopt, you buy.


----------



## Wwarren (9 February 2017)

I understand that some of you can be a little worried about new owners but I assure you we have the horses best interests in mind and at heart. My daughter is going to be visiting a stable with a friend of the family three mornings weeks to get a feel for everything, as well as riding lessons. So she/we will be fully aware of what she wants when it comes to getting the horse if it gets that far. I'm not a guy that buys animals with no regard to what is going to happen in the future, Just like "dogs aren't just for Christmas"

There is so much good advice here guys and the plan is slowly coming together!

Back soon 
Thanks


----------



## ycbm (9 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



			I understand that some of you can be a little worried about new owners but I assure you we have the horses best interests in mind and at heart. My daughter is going to be visiting a stable with a friend of the family three mornings weeks to get a feel for everything, as well as riding lessons. So she/we will be fully aware of what she wants when it comes to getting the horse if it gets that far. I'm not a guy that buys animals with no regard to what is going to happen in the future, Just like "dogs aren't just for Christmas"

There is so much good advice here guys and the plan is slowly coming together!

Back soon 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure from your replies if you understand how long it takes to learn to ride and how much learning there is to do about owning a horse. Most people I know have had riding lessons for several years before buying their own, and during that time got as much experience as they can of helping out around the stables. Many of them them part loaned first in order not to have the full responsibility immediately. A toe in the water, you might call it.

If your daughter has never ridden she is two years away, in my experience, from being in the right place for you to buy her a horse of her own. And then she's right into A Levels and boys, and what then?

I hear the planner in you say 'we will sell it'. But horses are fun creatures - just as you want to sell it, it will develop an injury requiring six months rehab. There's just no amount of forward planning that can prepare you for what these animals do to your life  !

I like your initial plan, though.


----------



## concorde (9 February 2017)

I don't think this is a serious query.
If it is it is very naive.
OP , how is your daughter going to spend 3 mornings getting a feel for everything  and having riding lessons ? Doesn't she have school ?


----------



## Maesto's Girl (9 February 2017)

I waited 26 years to get my first &#128514;

In all seriousness though, I wanted a horse from the moment I started riding when I was 4 and kept on and on at my parents. I went to a riding school 3 times a week, when I was old enough I volunteered there as a groom at the weekends, did management days and loan a pony days.

When I was 11, I started loaning until I was 14 and then she was pts. After that I stopped riding until I was 28 with the exception of a few lessons here and there. I restarted lessons and knew I was back home. Now I never forgot how to care for horses but I still waited 2 years to buy my own so I could get back into it. 

As the others have said, take your time! Lessons, stable management, loan an pony days, sharing and then, if the passion is still there, ownership. I'm up at 5am in the mornings, work full time with 3.5 hours commuting, then back home at 8:30pm in all weathers...rain, snow, ice....It's a heck of a commitment that you need to prepare for! 

I was speaking to my mum the other day and she asked, knowing what I know now, would I have managed when I was a teen? My answer-probably not!


----------



## southerncomfort (9 February 2017)

As above, I started riding when I was 5 or 6 but didn't get a pony until I was in my early teens.  By my mid-to-late teens I'd developed other interests and gave up almost entirely except for paying to go on the odd hack at my local riding school.

Once I was in my early twenties though the obsession came back and I've had horses ever since.

Learning to ride and preparing for horse ownership is a huge learning curve and you might find that once your daughter is riding competently, sharing someone else's horse for a little while will give her a really good grounding in some aspects of welfare and care that might not have been covered during her visits to the riding school.  And she may also just come to realise how much work they are and that actually she doesn't want to own her own.

Right now I can guarantee that every single once of us on here is exhausted, probably ill (I've had a chest infection rumbling on for weeks!) and has chapped lips and sore cracked hands.  Everything we own is plastered in mud and we will probably not have ridden very much at all during Winter.  You do need to be absolutely obsessed to cope!


----------



## Wwarren (10 February 2017)

I hear what your all saying, this takes time, patients and a lot of money, we have this under control. Since yesterday I have been on the phone with a few horse riding instructors and finally found what seems to be perfect. St Leonard's Riding School has a five-star rating from amazing reviews. Tomorrow, me and Lilly (My Daughter) will be taking a short journey to Long Eaton to spend the day there with the horses and instructors, should be a great day. After this, i will have a better understanding and know where I am stood which seems like the best idea at this point.

When she gets started what kind of kit should we be looking for and who are the best retailers to use when it comes to buying padded waistcoats and things like that? from the shoes up?  Thanks again guys you have been a great help


----------



## tallyho! (10 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



			I hear what your all saying, this takes time, patients and a lot of money, we have this under control. Since yesterday I have been on the phone with a few horse riding instructors and finally found what seems to be perfect. St Leonard's Riding School has a five-star rating from amazing reviews. Tomorrow, me and Lilly (My Daughter) will be taking a short journey to Long Eaton to spend the day there with the horses and instructors, should be a great day. After this, i will have a better understanding and know where I am stood which seems like the best idea at this point.

When she gets started what kind of kit should we be looking for and who are the best retailers to use when it comes to buying padded waistcoats and things like that? from the shoes up?  Thanks again guys you have been a great help
		
Click to expand...

Well when you go to Long Eaton on Friday (taken the day off school? Dedication), you will probably see what people are wearing, speak to the stable staff if they have any. I can't recommend the "best" retailer... but you could just pop along to a tack shop/country store and see whats there.


----------



## tallyho! (10 February 2017)

concorde said:



			I don't think this is a serious query.
If it is it is very naive.
OP , how is your daughter going to spend 3 mornings getting a feel for everything  and having riding lessons ? Doesn't she have school ?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm... yes, I'm sorry if it is genuine but the bell has just gone off....


----------



## Wwarren (10 February 2017)

It wouldn't let me edit so this is a little add-on for above. I search my normal site for horse riding clothing/protection and they had some padded jackets on there. But they don't look like good quality, what do you guys think?
7th item down
https://www.easyprices.com/f/Home/Result?searchWord=horse+riding


----------



## Destario (10 February 2017)

Lots more people are home schooled these days. And lots of school systems work half days essentially with spare hours around lessons etc. 

Lessons and sharing is a good way forward unless you are planning full livery. In whech case less of a worry as all care done for you. Lessons first are essential and if you look at buying tabe experienced instructors or horse friends with you, it's easy to get 'conned' if you don't know what questions to ask or what to look for.


----------



## ycbm (10 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



			It wouldn't let me edit so this is a little add-on for above. I search my normal site for horse riding clothing/protection and they had some padded jackets on there. But they don't look like good quality, what do you guys think?
7th item down
https://www.easyprices.com/f/Home/Result?searchWord=horse+riding

Click to expand...

Why are you looking on a US site for clothing?  You're taking your daughter, who's never even sat on a horse before, for a whole day to a riding school where they are going to let her shadow them all day?

For heaven's sake, if you're for real, which I doubt, just get her a first riding lesson and browse Robinsons for riding wear.


----------



## Theocat (10 February 2017)

For kit, don't buy online. All safety equipment  (hat, boots, body protector) needs to fit properly and you will need guidance. Go to any local tack shop and try on several brands.  You'll also need jodhpurs and gloves. Tops and coats do not need to be horse brands! 

I'm assuming Lily is home schooled?


----------



## ycbm (10 February 2017)

Strangely, if you check St Leonard's website, they aren't open on Fridays. I'm afraid it's going to be a dull day for your daughter today


----------



## pixie (10 February 2017)

I'm glad that you've started the ball rolling in terms of riding lessons.

I am curious as to how much you have budgeted for 
a) purchase of horse
b) purchase of items that you'll need (tack, grooming equipment, stable equipment etc)
c) day to day running cost of said horse

Here are a couple of links which advise on such costs
http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/bhs/files/pdf-documents/the-cost-of-keeping-a-horse-or-pony.ashx
http://www.equineworld.co.uk/buying-loaning-selling-horses/buying-a-horse/cost-of-owning-a-horse


----------



## millikins (10 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			Strangely, if you check St Leonard's website, they aren't open on Fridays. I'm afraid it's going to be a dull day for your daughter today 

Click to expand...

OP posted this morning re going tomorrow, so Sat. I think Op perhaps doesn't have English as their first language?


----------



## ycbm (10 February 2017)

Ah, stupid of me not to spot that, I thought it was yesterday because of other people's comments about taking time off school. Yes, pretty clear English is not their first language. Posted at 05.23 our time and browsing on a dollar priced site for clothes. Probably not even in this country, I think.


----------



## millikins (10 February 2017)

It is an odd thread! If Op hadn't said they were male it recalls the thread with the poor nanny tasked with buying a children's pony (who I thought was actually genuine)


----------



## Fidgety (10 February 2017)

Wwarren said:



*I search my normal site for horse riding clothing/protection* and they had some padded jackets on there. But they don't look like good quality, what do you guys think?
7th item down
https://www.easyprices.com/f/Home/Result?searchWord=horse+riding

Click to expand...




Wwarren said:



			Hello house and hound forum,

This seems like the perfect place for me to get the information needed to help my daughter follow her dream. 

*Anyway, I'm here because I have never owned a horse before* and I can only imagine the amount of work that goes into it. I felt it wasn't right to just jump in and learn as we went. I want to be completely clued up for when we take on this responsibility. 
.
		
Click to expand...




tallyho! said:



			Hmmm... yes, I'm sorry if it is genuine but the bell has just gone off....
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.


----------



## ycbm (10 February 2017)

millikins said:



			It is an odd thread! If Op hadn't said they were male it recalls the thread with the poor nanny tasked with buying a children's pony (who I thought was actually genuine)
		
Click to expand...

I thought of that one too! Very similar. I thought it was genuine at the time.


----------



## chestnut cob (10 February 2017)

I wonder whether OP actually works for the website they linked to and it's an elaborate way to try to promote their business?!


----------



## tallyho! (10 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			I thought of that one too! Very similar. I thought it was genuine at the time.
		
Click to expand...

It's taken me 3 pages to smell the thing what lives under a bridge... the nanny one whiffed a bit earlier for me, not sure if I responded to that one... I think i steered clear but i remember it well. I hope this one IS genuine if not - the troll got me


----------



## Durhamchance (20 March 2017)

I learnt to ride at this riding school and wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------

